# Monkey Man's - Pre Vacation Training Guide



## The Monkey Man (Mar 20, 2005)

Sun 20MR051200



This will be my first attempt at creating an online journal...



All and any of your input will be appreciated to help me evolve

this initial attempt into an accurate communication guide.



It has been over one year since I have logged any training info at all.



As I have remarked in a few threads already,

I am currently suffering from a mild hernia.



Due to an inefficient series of medical exams,

I was simply not able to find enough time to get the laproscopic,

and complete a recovery before leaving for vacation.



This journal will reflect the particular training needed for my trip,

and contain only the movements which will not increase my injury.



The fun starts with tomorrow???s workout...


----------



## klmclean (Mar 20, 2005)

Good Luck! Welcome


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

Mon - 21MR051645

The key to avoid injuring myself is to be slow and careful,
not creating any uneeded internal pressure
in my torso, or abdominal wall!
I don't want a case of severe "Bigballitis"


*Standing Military Press*
*(Behind Head)*
65x15 (w)
95x14
115x10
135x6+1(spot)
95x10+1(spot)

*Dumbell Shldr Press*
45x12
50x12
60x9
65x7 (too scared to do 8)

(this exercise is scary, picking the weights up
from below my waist, to over my head)
In order to move the weights without strain,
I must squeeze my legs together during the lift.
(It's silly if you could see me, it looks like I have to pee real bad)

*Hammer Strength*
*Bicep Curl*
90x8
90x9
90x10! (can maybe go heavier) 

*Camstar Bi-Latl*
*Arm Curl *(alternating)
50x12
60x10
70x10
80x11 drop-->50x7

*Seated Latl Raise*
*(Dumbell)*
15x15
20x14
25x10
30x7 

*Concentration Hammer curl*
*(Dumbell)*
25x12
30x12
35x10
40x6 (burned)  

*Nautilus Latl Raise Machine*
70x16 (easy?)
90x13
110x9
110x7 drop-->70x10

*Techno Gym*
*Shoulder Press* (parallel grip)
80x10
90x9
90x7 drop-->60x5

Considering the past month or so's progress, this was good.
I think the prospect of posting these notes, gave me a
motivational boost!  

Good news was, no popping or strain of the abdominal wall


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

neat and interesting    No popping abs is good!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to see another person from MI in here.  I see you workout at LTF.   Good luck with the hernia.  I had mine repaired in June.    Stay away from squats and deads  
When's your vacation?    You should be able to walk around with in a few days after surgery..........


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey there! 20 sets for shoulders? A little much in my opinion, how's it working for you? I've had 2 hernia's and have a third right now. Is yours inguinal or umbilical? What are you doing for vacation? Welcome to IM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2005)

My delts are somewhat unresponsive, optimally,

I would like to be able to hit them, twice a week

(One for strength, one for shape)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

*Tues 22MR051645  *

(All info taken on treadmill unless otherwise specified)

*Preface* (Training history so far)
10mr05 = 3 MI = 35lb Pack
12mr05 = 4.2 MI = 40lb Pack
15mr05 = 4.0 MI = 41lb Pack
17mr05 = 4.6 MI = (Outdoor) 46lb Pack

*PACK TRAINING  *
B/W Before = 204.5

*MILES ---- H/R ------- SPEED *(mph) *-----Hydrate**
1 -- 142 -- 3.7 * 
2 -- 154 -- 3.5 * ??? (Felt abdominal pressure @ 2.7 M, (ADJ belt to ride lower on hips)
3 -- 161-- 3.5 * (Left heel begin to blister @ 3.3 M)
3.5 -- *
4 -- 159 -- 3.4 -- *
4.5 -- *
5.0 -- 161 -- 3.4 -- *
5.5 -- *
6.0 -- 163 -- 3.3 -- *

*Total Time* = 6.0 Miles = 01:47:45 @ AV SPD=3.5 @ 3.0 degree incl @ AV H/R=152.5
+... 
*Stairmaster*
5 min @ LVL-2

*Pack weight*
Before = 50.1
After = 49.2
Difference attributed to H2O Consumed = 0.9lb/14.4 oz or 14.4% of (100oz max)

*Hydration Goal* = 100oz H2O (Max) per 11.0 Miles
Today...
14.4oz @ 6.0 = 26.2oz @ 11.0 (max dist)
Opinion = Must at least double water intake
(Also due to urine color, and muscle cramps, post training)

Notes = Feet extremely hurt/sore???  No severe blistering or blood 

Very, Very, Tired !


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome and good luck Mr. Monke-y Man!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks...  I just got yelled at for wearing sandals in the office!  

My feet are SHOT!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

My max Distance Goal was determined by my GF's training averages...

(128lb w/ 24-26 lb Pack) 

This distance is the non-stop max I think we can both push, without eating, in a desert ENV.
100oz water is my pack MAX volume... Hers is 110oz

Can anyone calculate those averages from 22mr05??
I am curious as to how many calories I burned!?!?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

Freakin' snow


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey there, how are you today?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

LW is right, we got snowed on today (AGAIN)...
Yesterday was sunny and like inthe 50's I think!?

Felt very drained today formed a headache about 11:00 and kept it until I ate dinner...

I think I partially dehydrated myself yesterday, beacause I felt nausea about 15:00...

Trained, but had little physical energy.

Weight (pre-train) = 201 (water loss?)

*BENCH*
135x16
185x13
225x5 +1 (spot) (This got real heavy, Fast!)
235x4 +1 (spot)

I have to bench with my feet up.
Thighs perpendicular to the bench (lying/seated position)

*INCLINE DUMBELL*
60x16
70x14
80x13
90x10
All were clean  (still weak though)
I used a 120lb on it's end, to rest and elevate my feet

*Techno Gym*
*Chest Press*
120x12
140x10
160x10 (Very weak again)
Arching my back to get the last reps  (These should be strict)

Had to cut out at this point (busy, busy)

Plan on over-hydrating myself after Carbful meal

Will check the energy tomorrow, think I will do some back!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey there, how are you today?


I have felt/done better.. 'You' didn't work too hard, did you!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2005)

*Thurs - 24MR051715*

*Chinups (Overhand Med-Wide)*
(1 count-up, 2-down)
BWx9
x9
x8
x7 - (No counting... Pump!)

*Keiser - Biaxial upper back*
80x15
100x15
120x13
150x14...!
(I adjust the seat at its lowest, to hit high on my back)

*Parallel Pull Up (Shoulder Width Grip)*
BWx10
BW+10x7
BW+10+6.5
BWx7.5
(Motion: To pull my sternum to the crossbar)

*Free Motion (Hi Row)*
80x20
110x12
150x9
(Last reps of last set close to straining hernia) 

*Reverse Pec-Dec*
80x15
110x14
140x9
140x8
100x9... Burn 

Overall, good workout :bounce:


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

> Free Motion (Hi Row)
> 80x20
> 110x12
> 150x9
> (Last reps of last set close to straining hernia)



That's ALOT of weight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah Iiiiiii'm that strong 

This was not a high pull, or upright row...  :Laugh: 

Maybe 8-9 years ago...

FREE MOTION (ROW)


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2005)

HAVAGOODONE..

Gotta fly!  My buddies band is playing @ Emerald T, in MT CLEMENS 2nite...

CU


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

EMERALD!  I would've went


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 26, 2005)

*SATURDAY 26MR051120*

*Rainbow Press*
65x8
85x7
95x6 (tough)
95x7
65x8
_(I perform Rainbow presses, starting from the top,_
_bring the bar to the base of my neck..._

_Then lift the bar bringing it about an inch above the head,_
_and down to the chest... Then all the way up to full extension..._
_And start again = (One Rep)_

*Nautilus Latl Raise Machine*
80x12
80x12
80x13
80x16.5

*Bench Press*
135x10
185x6
225x3
245x2 
(no spotter, scared to max)

*Smith Shrug*
90x17
150x12
150x13
150x10

*Straight bar overhead*
*tricep press (seated)*
60x17
70x14
80x12
90x9

*Rev Pec Dec*
90x16
120x12
120x12
120x12 --> 70x11

*20 Min crosstrainer (Eliptical W/hndls)*
@ H/R Average 143

*Medicine Ball bounces*
10x15
10x15
10x15

*Hello Dollys*
2 sets of 30 (4 count)

*Flutter Kicks*
1 set of 40 (4 count)

I want to do legs!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 27, 2005)

*SUN 27MR051315*

*Pack Training*

*Pack Weight*
52 LBs

*MILE--H/R*
1--122
2--125
3--134
4--132
5--133
6--135
_(APPROXIMATE SPEED 3.5mph/102 min)_

*Hydrate @ every 0.5 Mile*
(Approximate)

Consumed, 1/"Mass Recovery" beverage throughout entire hike

Notes: Feet stronger/Less blistering, no signs of weakness/dehydration
(Consumed more than twice H2O than last long session)
Heartrates now below "Cardio Level" for entire distance  

Dropped Pedometer, May require replacement, look for more model
w/more accurate stride length control!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey you, how was your weekend?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2005)

Relaxing; but, didn't get some needed tasks out of the way 

Getting down there...  9 more days


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2005)

*MON 28MR051630*

*Seated Shoulder*
*Press (Dumbell)*
40x15
55x12
65x10
70x7 - (Too strict to get 8 = Don't want strain) 

*Front Military*
*Press (Standing)*
65x8
95x8
115x8
135x6
145x3.5 = (Ab Strain) 

*CBL LATL Raise*
*(Free Motion)*
20x15
25x12
30x10
35x8 --> 20x5.5

*Rev Pec-Dec*
90x18
110x15
120x15
140x11
160x7.5 --> 100x10.5

*Cable Shrug*
*(Standing)*
100x15
120x15
150x12
170x10

5 min = Hip, Leg, & Groin Stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 30, 2005)

*WED 30MR051745*

*BENCH*
135x16
185x12
225x6
245x5
_All Clean - No Spot_

*BODY MASTER*
*INCL PRESS*
150x15
200x15
250x15
300x11 :Flex:
300x6.5 ?
_I don't think these #'s are LBs_ 

*HAMMER STRENGTH*
*DCLN PRESS*
180x18
230x9.5
270x6-->180x8

*STANDING INCLINE*
*CBL FLY*
_Free Motion_
40x10
50x10
60x7-->35x8


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

How was your dinner?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> How was your dinner?


Was good   

Don't get to spend much time w/schtick during the week 

U WER up sorta late...  Trying 2 get turned around?

Where/When- R U going on BREAK??...  US??...


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Was good
> 
> Don't get to spend much time w/schtick during the week
> 
> ...


Yes, I was up late again, I don't think I'm going to get turned around until after my vacation   Me and my boyfriend are going to go to Chicago for a few days, we're going to drive down, never been there before. It's actuallyo our four year (dating) anniversary. Ever been there?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Yes, I was up late again, I don't think I'm going to get turned around until after my vacation  Me and my boyfriend are going to go to Chicago for a few days, we're going to drive down, never been there before. It's actuallyo our four year (dating) anniversary. *Ever been there?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> The "Windy City"... or... The Four Year Mark!?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

*THURS 31MR051640*

Gym is closing it's lockerooms for remodeling :bounce:
This means, no workout tomorrow 

*CHINS (WIDE)*
x11
x10
x8
x5.5--> _super slo_

*ICARIAN VERTICAL ROW*
100x13
150x11
190x8 \
200=Stack x7 / _These were both scary_ 

*PARALLEL PULL UP*
x8
x8
x6--> 
_All reps super strict_ 

*HAMMER STRENGTH*
*UPPER ROW*
180x20
230x12
270x12
320x10.5 -->


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

No, I meant the windy city. But, I was telling my dad today where we were going and he freaked out and said, "Are you crazy? Do you know tha'ts the crime capital of the world?" Now, I'm scared to go there. It's 13 hours from Thunder Bay. Is it really that dangerous? Do you know?



 Yes, we have an airport, we're not that small


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> No, I meant the windy city. But, I was telling my dad today where we were going and he freaked out and said, "Are you crazy? Do you know tha'ts the crime capital of the world?" Now, I'm scared to go there. It's 13 hours from Thunder Bay. Is it really that dangerous? Do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have an airport, we're not that small


Sorry... In Canada, I'm sure you're a regular Metropolis  

Crime capital of the North American Continent is still Washington D.C.,
as far as I know...

Detroit's up there somewhere...  I personally was attacked a few years ago
down here, being on the wrong street, at the wrong hour,
after a Baseball Game.

You will be fine in Chicago...  It's actually much nicer than Detroit 
My GF goes with 3 other girls every year (No Boys)...
And they are always fine...

_P.S.  I think he's just being a dad_


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sorry... In Canada, I'm sure you're a regular Metropolis
> 
> Crime capital of the North American Continent is still Washington D.C.,
> as far as I know...
> ...


Thanks, that makes me feel better. Yes, you're right my dad is probably just being a dad. I think he's a little paranoid becasue of our line of work, we're both court reporters so we see all kinds of nasty people coming in and out of the courthouse. Anyways, have a great weekend! I even journalled by diet and workout again today, wow, that's two days in a row


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2005)

*SAT 02AP050930*

*PACK TRAINING*

WEATHER:









*Hiked Paint Creek Trail*

7 miles W/new boots _(break-in)_ 
_(The feet were my weak point)_

Time = 1:57 Total 
(Over 3.6 MPH)

Pack Weight Before = 56.2 LBs !!!

Answer= I'm a F'ckin Bad Ass 

I feel indestructble today...
Definitely ready for anything


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2005)

*SAT 02AP051120*

Training Gear for today's weather...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2005)

*Sat 02AP051430*

GF wanted to workout, so I went w/her to World Gym (Shelby Twp)

*Standing Alternating*
*Dumbell Curl*
30x16
40x12
50x8 --> 30x10

*Overhead Tricep Press*
_(Cambered Bar)_
75x15
85x14
95x12

*Standing Cable Curl*
_(Straight Bar)_
70x17
80x14
120x11 -->60x10

*Tricep Press Down*
_(Straight Bar)_
60x18
70x18
80x9

*Bench Press*
135x17
185x12
225x5 - _Clean and slow_

*Parallel Grip Pulldowns*
130x10
150x10
180x8 -->100x7


----------



## LW83 (Apr 3, 2005)

I didn't know there was a wolrd gym in shelby


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2005)

*World Gym Fitness Center*
13745 23 Mile Rd, Shelby Township, MI 48315
Phone: (586)566-6275




Driving directions


----------



## LW83 (Apr 3, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## klmclean (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm back, and I didn't get mugged , just lost for five hours


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm back, and I didn't get mugged , just lost for five hours


That's what you were NOT supposed to do!?   

That's how you wind up in the wrong place at the wrong time
-----------------------------------------------------------

I have been happily gettting fat in your absence 

And now its my turn to Va-Cate...

I fly out tomorrow morning


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2005)

Back at last...

Lost 10lbs in 3days in the Canyon... 

Also lost... Pint of blood to insects (Day2), 1.5 toenails to my boots and the trail, and any memory of Michigan 

Very Fat from all the foods in Vegas...

Starting new journal to now get big again!!!


----------



## klmclean (Apr 17, 2005)

Where is your new journal


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 18, 2005)

Weeeeellllllllllllll...

I'll have to actually workout before I can Post  

I need it...  Feeling pretty ooky


----------



## klmclean (Apr 20, 2005)

Where have you  GONE?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Where have you GONE?


I could have asked you the same question???

I'm planning my triumphant comeback...

Losing the flab along the waistline is first...

Then I get my hernia wrenched on (I'm looking into having a double surgery)

Then I can start lifting heavier things again 

(I can't even wear any of my 2x shirts anymore) 

How do you feel!?


----------

